# Farmer Needed - Breeding program



## Yob (12/9/14)

Morning all, Im after a farmer, Ive got some seeds of a well known and much loved US varitey that Im hoping I can get a male from this year, if successful, I'd like to propogate it and use it in a hop breeding trial, partly just as fun, partly because I think it'd be cool and partly because having my/our own varitey of hop would be effing awesome.

Must be a Vic based farmer, Id be happy to help with the work setting it up, poles, lines etc, I'd see an initial yard of maybe 4 rows x 10 each row and then depending on the rub, selection and expansion from there.

will take a few years with absolutely no certainty in it, but you never know, we may get lucky 

Either way, I think it'll be a fun experiment if anyones keen, let me know, naturally, it all depends on getting a good male this year to spring from.

Cheers


----------



## mofox1 (12/9/14)

This better not distract from your primary bulk buyer role! :lol:

Good luck with the endeavour - have you thought of heading along to the various farmers markets to spruke your idea there?


----------



## Weizguy (12/9/14)

mofox1 said:


> This better not distract from your primary bulk buyer role! :lol:
> 
> Good luck with the endeavour - have you thought of heading along to the various farmers markets to spruke your idea there?


Not sure if the farmer's markets are the right places to spruik.

Much better to have a stakeholder who is interested in hops for their own sake.

Not my call, though.


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

I agree Les, much better to have a love attachment on this, especially considering it's likely ot be a few years until any decent selection and bulk breeding could happen, it's a fair commitment for someone not interested in the development of something new, especially if that person was not a brewer.. at least a brewing farmer can get something out of it along the way.


----------



## sponge (12/9/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Not sure if the farmer's markets are the right places to spruik.
> 
> *Much better to have a stakeholder who is interested in hops for their own sake.*
> 
> Not my call, though.


Maybe the man that Yob is looking for is staring back at him in the mirror?


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

I would mate, but I have no farm, my backyard will not suffice for this sadly -_-


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/14)




----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

Bribie G said:


> yobbo.jpg


I like the opening descriptors however the price is far too high...


----------



## sponge (12/9/14)

Yob said:


> I would mate, but I have no farm, my backyard will not suffice for this sadly -_-


I'm happy to dedicate 1m^2 of my tiny backyard to your hopes and dreams Yob, just to see those little yobbo's poke their head through the soil.




Or you could ask for land from people on kickstart h34r:


----------



## Whiteferret (12/9/14)

I've got 10 acres yob but I'm probably a bit far for you to just pop round to see how they're going like I know I would if I had a project like this going.


----------



## SmallFry (12/9/14)

Yob said:


> I like the opening descriptors up to but not incusive of violent and overtones of pakkie bashing...


I think he meant "Resident of Pakenham". The bashing part is just a local pastime.


----------



## Spohaw (12/9/14)

You using cascade seeds?

How are you planning on germinating them ?


----------



## MartinOC (12/9/14)

Yob, I have PLENTY of space & good soil where I'm going, with good Northerly aspect...

Wanna play?


----------



## mofox1 (12/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> Yob, I have PLENTY of space & good soil where I'm going, with good Northerly aspect...
> 
> Wanna play?


Ooh. A contender... game on!


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

The AHB hop growing Conglomerate 

Me likey, still all depends on me getting the male to go from. 

I'd be happy to divvy up to 2 or 3 separate yards, could provide many more opportunities for variation. 

The seeds I have are not Cascade.


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

Spohaw said:


> You using cascade seeds?
> 
> How are you planning on germinating them ?


As you would any other seed with the addition of a few days in the fridge first


----------



## MartinOC (12/9/14)

'Sound like a very interesting plan.

'Open to providing space, 'though I've not grown hops before now, I'm definitely interested in the project.


----------



## Phoney (12/9/14)

Why are you keeping the variety a secret?


----------



## MartinOC (12/9/14)

Need to know.......


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

Feel it's prudent being a public forum mate, I don't want to end up admitting to anything that can be held against me.. Better cautious than sued


----------



## zappa (12/9/14)

Ahhh, the old keep 'em in the dark trick eh....

But officer, he told me they were hops!


----------



## Phoney (12/9/14)

Fair enough . Good luck with your venture!


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

Those that are involved in the program, will naturally have full disclosure, I'm pretty excited though and these opportunities don't come along all the time as far as I know.. I was pretty lucky to get the seeds I did and I've held onto them for a year or so now while researching the best way to go with them


----------



## BottloBill (12/9/14)

$68,000+ a year to make it work....a few share holders and plenty of love to drive this if serious:blink: bit out of reach for me based on distance but sure as hell would love to throw some $$$ at it


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

Biggest cost will be setting up the yard to begin with, posts, wire etc, keep in mind, this is about developing something that 'may' be viable commercially eventually, initially, it's about developing our own cultivars


----------



## Phoney (12/9/14)

Make your own posts out of trees. Or if that's not an option pine logs are pretty bloody cheap to buy (sometimes you can "find" piles of them at roadworks sites after hours), then if you're just using gal fencing wire that's about $180 for a 1500m roll... Add a few dozen pickets, joiners, wire strainers, few other bits and bobs. Unless you're setting up an irrigation system it shouldnt cost you much more than a grand. If only you were after a property up the mid-north coast NSW it would be game on


----------



## jyo (12/9/14)

This is awesome. Subscribed. Good luck, Yob.


----------



## Spohaw (12/9/14)

Trying something similar but smaller scale just for fun , got 50 odd seeds to try and find a male , only 2 have sprouted so far 

Hope more sprout 

Best of luck , will be interested how you go sprouting your seeds


----------



## Curly79 (13/9/14)

Need a good water supply too. The hops I've seen grown are normally on river flats with pumping rights from the river. Is this true Yob?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/9/14)

If only you had a Vietnamese rubber farmer that could help 

Sorry couldn't resist, and I by no means want to bring this topic down, because it's got my interest, if only I had some land, but ½ an acre isn't going to help much.


----------



## Camo6 (13/9/14)

Damn. My old man offered the back house paddock to me for growing hops. Almost an acre with access to a spring fed dam (though it would need some pipe and a pump to supply). But now it looks like they're selling up and moving to town. Spewing.

Sounds like Martin's place would be ideal. You could enlist pickers from AHB and pay them in flowers. Even hold a case swap and brew a harvest ale of epic proportions. Quick guys, get some poles up before Mrs MartinOC gets wind of this! 

Subscribed.


----------



## philmud (13/9/14)

Would you consider a kickstarter or similar crowd-funding venture to bankroll it? 
PS, I'm guessing Amarillo.


----------



## seamad (13/9/14)

citra?


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/9/14)

My thoughts were simcoe


----------



## Spohaw (13/9/14)

Simcoe would be great ....


----------



## Mardoo (13/9/14)

Whatever hop comes out of this may have characteristics of the original, but won't be the same, at least according to what I've read. The reason all Citra tastes like Citra is every plant is a clone of the mother plant, grown from rhizome taken from the original mother plant. Pretty cool! Every Citra is actually exactly the same plant as the first, and so on for all the other varieties. Flavor and aroma drift are significant when growing from seed.


----------



## Spohaw (13/9/14)

Yeah I read the same thing but I think some of the traits will transfer from parent to offspring ... like anything will

wont be 100% different and wont be 100% exactly the same

Need to grow a fair amount of seeds , I think , to have a decent amount of plants to select from for breeding

Going to be a bit of fun

ps . on the plant breeders rights page they say you can use someone else's patented seeds/plants for breeding other plant varieties legally , without permission of the owner

page says

Exceptions to PBR - other uses of a plant variety
The exceptions to plant breeder's rights are the use of the variety:

privately and for non-commercial purposes
for experimental purposes
for breeding other plant varieties
Don't think youll get sued


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/9/14)

If you were growing a few acres they may issue a desist notice but really they probably wont.
Have fun hope you gotta green thumb.
Nev


----------



## Spohaw (13/9/14)

From seed you could argue it's not what they have patented 

If it was a field started from rhizomes they could tell you to stop


----------



## Yob (13/9/14)

I guess to that end, all our females will be rhizomes, I'm only really looking for an A male really.. 

Then cross cascade, Columbus, cascade Vic secret etc.


----------



## Spohaw (13/9/14)

Sounds like you can prove you're going to be breeding them easy so I still don't think you will have a problem

So ...... what variety are they from ? h34r:


----------



## BottloBill (13/9/14)

Shits really starting to get fun now! Lets start throwing some names at this variety/varieties.....Wet dreams


----------



## seamad (13/9/14)

yobtra
yobarillo
yobcoe
yobahawk...


----------



## luggy (13/9/14)

Yobs Secret


----------



## DU99 (13/9/14)

i think its an australian/NZ hop he has got..but i could be wrong


----------



## Spohaw (13/9/14)

Think he said it was American


----------



## Charst (13/9/14)

even if you get female plants couldn't you more easily get more seeds of a cascade or something and cross that way?

Female Yob Magic X Cascade?


----------



## Yob (13/9/14)

Confirmed American 

Toward the start of the alphabet...


----------



## DU99 (13/9/14)

CTZ


----------



## Weizguy (13/9/14)

Ahtanum, Alamo, Arkansas, AXl Rose, Aggressive war-mongers, Armageddon?


----------



## n87 (13/9/14)

Aardvark...


----------



## Spohaw (13/9/14)

Amarillo , be good to cross that with a cascade I reckon ...... Be some great hops come from that combo 

Think you will have any problems with weather growing hops where you are ? 

Cheers Spohaw


----------



## BottloBill (13/9/14)

One of the C's ???


----------



## Yob (13/9/14)

No, not a c hop but as said, I'm wanting to cross it with c hops, I have a cascade and Columbus and a Chinook female naturally


----------



## BottloBill (13/9/14)

Hmmm...Apollo, bravo....not a C hop so that rules out Chelan and Calypso too


----------



## BottloBill (16/9/14)

Yob said:


> Morning all, Im after a farmer, Ive got some seeds of a well known and much loved US varitey that Im hoping I can get a male from this year, if successful, I'd like to propogate it and use it in a hop breeding trial, partly just as fun, partly because I think it'd be cool and partly because having my/our own varitey of hop would be effing awesome.
> 
> Must be a Vic based farmer, Id be happy to help with the work setting it up, poles, lines etc, I'd see an initial yard of maybe 4 rows x 10 each row and then depending on the rub, selection and expansion from there.
> 
> ...


Bump for Yobs sake of getting back to a genuine question and outreach


----------



## Curly79 (16/9/14)

Yeah. Whats the story? Have we got a location yet Yob? I'm in the same area as Martin. Could possibly help out?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Yob (16/9/14)

we have several locations, Martin included. If there is more interest in the program Im happy to include others.

As said though, I still need to germinate and identify the male which isnt going to happen in the next week or so.

Patience folks  This isnt going to happen overnight and is really a long term kinda thang.

B)


----------



## Spohaw (30/1/15)

How is germination going ?


----------



## Yob (30/1/15)

I haven't found the male yet.. er.. not holding out much hope on this season for the right one... I will however, with help get the propogation of the crop females this year..

efforts are ongoing and relentless 

I'll look back through the threads and start a group PM and interested growers, we can then continue to plot ( :lol: ) offline :icon_drunk:


----------



## Spohaw (30/1/15)

You get a decent germination rate?
I got one out of 50 from 2 that sprouted 

Praying it's a male haha


----------



## Yob (30/1/15)

erm... no... not really :lol:  h34r:

*ed: This makes me a crap load more determined though and I hope better prepared for when the right male does land. there is many things to be done pre selection 

PM's to follow


----------



## Spohaw (30/1/15)

It took ages for mine to sprout .... Read that germination rate is very poor with hops as well 

Was that plot joke a pun ? haha


----------



## Yob (30/1/15)

I know right, that's a Haiku *and *a Pun in the same week..

:blink:


----------



## Spohaw (30/1/15)

How did you germinate your seeds ? 

I put mine in damp paper towel inside a take away container and put them in the keg fridge for 6 weeks then planted them and got a pretty poor rate 

Think it may have been either old / non-viable seed or just how I tried to grow them

Puns and haikus aye hahaha haven't been that drunk for ages haha


----------



## Yob (30/1/15)

dude.. ya missin out


----------



## hoppy2B (31/1/15)

I think you're just wasting your time Yob, you sound like you don't know what you're doing at all if ya aks me.


----------



## Yob (31/1/15)

nope.. didn't ask.

*ed: so totally, whole hardheartedly.. can I get a mutha'fukin'dwarf.. did not asky.. you...thankyouforyourinput..

chokesonvomit*2(if+>ass)andfku*2=whateves

*for clarity


----------



## BottloBill (31/1/15)

Argh here he is hoppy2b....Got your head up your a*%se again mate??? Anyone else smell Shite


----------



## Yob (31/1/15)

@ Sir Hop aloty..

if we get several yards set up and established prior to singular experimentation from selective breeding... ah, fook it.. look, Ive played with selective breeding before and I regret even rising to this clear bait... .


----------



## BottloBill (31/1/15)

No focks Given carry on breeding


----------



## ekul (31/1/15)

maybe try a little gibberellic acid on the seeds to help them germinate. I had a mate that used it on some plants that were really tricky to sprout.


----------



## booargy (31/1/15)

If I find anyone with male hops around me their whole garden will get a doze of round up.


----------



## Spohaw (31/1/15)

Good luck with that booargy


----------



## manticle (31/1/15)

hoppy2B said:


> I think you're just wasting your time Yob, you sound like you don't know what you're doing at all if ya aks me.


Unnecessary, inflammatory and deliberately provocative.
Desist.


----------



## elcarter (31/1/15)

It's got to be Amarillo 

Get that to adapt to Australian conditions and you might have something very special.

Hoppy to B.

You gave me a heap of rhizomes for free that I have distributed throughout the Adelaide home brew community. When you did this I though you were a pretty decent bloke.

However the few comments Iv'e seen you make of late particular in the hop threads have certainly began to change that opinion.

Not disputing your views or saying you can't have them but the way you've gone about expressing them within the forum when doing so has been pretty poor mate.


----------



## hoppy2B (1/2/15)

BottloBill said:


> Argh here he is hoppy2b....Got your head up your a*%se again mate??? Anyone else smell Shite


That is just vile and disgusting commentary from individuals who clearly suffer from some sort of mental derangement that qualifies them to say whatever they want in response to someone making honest input.


----------



## hoppy2B (1/2/15)

elcarter said:


> It's got to be Amarillo
> 
> Get that to adapt to Australian conditions and you might have something very special.
> 
> ...


Look mate I am sick and tired of Yob making derogatory comments toward me whenever he feels like it. Its absolutely vile and disgusting the number of times I have put up with crap from that egotistical arsehole. My comment followed another arsehole comment he made on another thread. And my comment was tame by comparison.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/2/15)

hoppy2B said:


> My comment followed another arsehole comment he made on another thread. And my comment was tame by comparison.


Which thread?

I must have missed that one


----------



## manticle (1/2/15)

hoppy2B said:


> That is just vile and disgusting commentary from individuals who clearly suffer from some sort of mental derangement that qualifies them to say whatever they want in response to someone making honest input.


I said desist. Take some time to think about your contributions here.


----------



## BottloBill (1/2/15)

hoppy2B said:


> That is just vile and disgusting commentary from individuals who clearly suffer from some sort of mental derangement that qualifies them to say whatever they want in response to someone making honest input.


In all honesty hoppy you have given some good advice and some not so good advice, we are all on a learning curb here....an everyday part of life > life, something that Yob and a few others are trying to spawn in the way of New varieties. We all swallow our words sometime in our life and some more than others. I say instead of being negative put forward some encouraging and positive input which you have clearly lacked recently on similar topics.


----------



## Kodos (1/2/15)

Out of curiosity, have the seeds been checked/ok'd by quarantine?

There might be some vic hop growers who get pretty worried about seeds imported through irregular channels.

Not meaning to imply Yob is acting inappropriatly, just flagging it in case others think it can be done without checking regulations.


----------



## droid (1/2/15)

a huge issue with farming will be the weather, I know like der everyone knows that but if a crop gets wiped out is that farmer on their own in the venture? Is it each persons risk? Getting things going as a collective sound s great but consider the cost incurred by someone losing a watered, fertilised and tendered crop that gets obliterated by unforeseen weather, pests etc

you have you considered hydro hop farming in the early stages of growth?


----------



## Yob (1/2/15)

Losing resultant flowers it is a possibility from bad weather, it's unlikely that the zomes would be killed though.


----------



## droid (1/2/15)

here is an interesting read about hydroponic hop farming http://www.hydrohopfarms.com/hydroponics.html


----------



## Yob (1/2/15)

Hot houses on that scale are not financially viable, propagation perhaps, actual growth in don't think so.

Also remember, we aren't constrained by some factors the commercial yards are, we have, at the end of the day, it's a bit of fun with an interesting outcome if it works, the worst that can happen is we all end up swapping kilos of flowers


----------



## JasonP (1/2/15)

Kodos said:


> Out of curiosity, have the seeds been checked/ok'd by quarantine?
> There might be some vic hop growers who get pretty worried about seeds imported through irregular channels.
> Not meaning to imply Yob is acting inappropriatly, just flagging it in case others think it can be done without checking regulations.


This is a good point. You can get in serious trouble importing seeds if hasn't been approved.


----------



## Spohaw (1/2/15)

When I buy plants and seeds online I assume the seller has taken care of the quarantine issues


----------



## JasonP (1/2/15)

You buy from overseas? I wouldn't always assume that they are OK to import. Australian quarantine laws differ from other countries and are very strict for good reasons.


----------



## droid (1/2/15)

yep all good, I was thinking that a hydro set up to find the male and do all the scientific stuff might be easier in a controlled environment not so much suggesting the commercial hydro set up for you

Good luck with it!


----------



## Spohaw (1/2/15)

Never got seeds or plants from overseas before ......Western Australia has pretty strict quarantine laws so never thought I would be able to get them


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (27/4/15)

I might be keen.


----------



## Yob (18/7/15)

anyone needing zomes, first dibs on my freshly dug up Canterbury Goldings and Chinook are to the people here..

Didnt have a lot of luck with finding the male this year but its a good idea to establish the females anyway.. we persevere


----------



## Camo6 (18/7/15)

I'll take 6 kilos of the dw.........never mind.


----------



## Yob (18/7/15)

Timing is everything cam


----------



## Grainer (18/7/15)

goldings!! dibs


----------



## MartinOC (19/7/15)

If a wee snippet of Goldings can be hived-off that Goldings crown, I'd appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## Mardoo (19/7/15)

Mate, you already have Goldings crown from me waiting for you. Same Canterbury as Yob's


----------



## MartinOC (19/7/15)

Mardoo said:


> Mate, you already have Goldings crown from me waiting for you. Same Canterbury as Yob's


Derrrr.......Thanks! Too much acid in the '60's, obviously.... :huh:


----------



## blekk (12/9/15)

How goes the project for this season yob?


----------



## Yob (12/9/15)

Still searching for that elusive male (the 'right' one) 

Will be of benefit that yards are established anyway


----------



## butisitart (12/9/15)

you don't need a farmer. they get too involved and might even get interested in what your doing. and they talk too much,
you need a banking advisor, somebody to team up with your dreams and aspirations and support you in your life goals. somebody who knows what it feels like to succeed in the little things in life, while planning for the future for you and all good far sighted australians. a banking advisor can give you training, mentoring, and that good family feeling that you get when you know you've done the right thing in your community hall.
a banking advisor can grow your hops.


----------



## Matplat (16/9/15)

Yob said:


> Still searching for that elusive male (the 'right' one)
> 
> Will be of benefit that yards are established anyway


What does the 'right one' look like?


----------



## Grainer (16/9/15)

Have you just tried stressing the plants to get them seeding?? interested


----------



## sponge (16/9/15)

Matplat said:


> What does the 'right one' look like?


Tall, dark and handsome?


----------



## Mardoo (16/9/15)

Ginger, big boobs and overalls?


----------



## Yob (16/9/15)

Tall and slender with big nodes


----------

